
Minimal react-redux project: Flow,Webpack4,HotReloading and serverside rendering - vahidpg
https://github.com/elsewhencode/react-redux-saucepan
======
vahidpg
This is minimal react redux project in Flow with hot reloading and most
importantly, server side rendering. It’s not perfect but we try to improve it
using your feedback. Feel free to criticise, post an issue and make a PR.

